# Spearhead On GW



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Well, as is the apparent growing trend on the site recently, GW have release the Spearhead rules on the site for registered members.

https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=9800021a&_requestid=801323



> Spearhead is an official Expansion for Warhammer 40,000. It is a game of brutal tank battles and mechanised assaults, featuring armoured columns clashing across the wreckage-strewn plains of the 41st Millennium.
> 
> To play Spearhead all you need to do is download the PDF presented here. Once downloaded you'll find a file packed with all the information you need to get playing exciting tank battles, from rules and missions to 18 spearhead formations - including two spearheads taken from December 2010's White Dwarf and four new spearheads written especially for this update.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn.. beat me to it. lol.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

sweet...white dwarf becomes more and more redundant...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> sweet...white dwarf becomes more and more redundant...


ehh? white dwarfs not about rules, its about show casing new stuff, while ever GW releases new shit white dwarf will be employed


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

now if only spearhead was more popular that shit on a boot


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ehh? white dwarfs not about rules, its about show casing new stuff, while ever GW releases new shit white dwarf will be employed


heh, my bad - I'm obviously harkening back to when I actually bought it...this may have been a while ago. Glad this sort of thing does still crop up and that they've got around to putting it online - very useful for a lot of campaign weekends

~O


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why would you play Spearhead. It is just a poor mans Apocalypse.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ha. I knew if I refused to buy White Dwarf and waited long enough, shitty Spearhead would become available on the GW site. Now I got it without spending a cent or breaking any laws.

Off to the GW rules folder with you Spearhead, in all likelihood never again to see the light of day.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

am i the only person alive that likes spearhead?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

moshpiler said:


> am i the only person alive that likes spearhead?


Yes, I think it is safe to say you are.



> ehh? white dwarfs not about rules, its about show casing new stuff, while ever GW releases new shit white dwarf will be employed


And dont forget the Realm of Battle, and the Realm of Battle and some modelling articles on the Realm of Battle and dont forget battle reports using the Realm of Battle and finally new store opening shot showing off in prime glory a Realm of Battle


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

lol...bitter much?

I'm glad they've released it, it's always good to have other ways of playing games. Yes it's not great but it's more scenarios and they're free unlike the ones in the battle missions book.

BTW anyone got a spare one of those they don't want - I need one for an upcoming tournament at Warhammer World and reall can't be arsed to add £15 to the ticket price...and no there aren't any on ebay 

~O


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never played it, I picked the Mag up that had it in, but, that was last June? July maybe? Since then I decided, nah, I can't be arsed. The rules are a little shit, and all it is, is a ploy by GW to sell lots of Tanks. Releasing it as PDF is the next step in this...


----------



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

moshpiler said:


> am i the only person alive that likes spearhead?


No!!!
I love spearhead, so do most of my friends.
Spearhead can allow a lot of interesting games in less time as it is often short and brutal.
Campeign events are also improved by a couple of games with spearheads, Tempus Fugatives are including 1000pt spearhead lists in their next weekend at Maelstrom games in March.
I am presently playing 3 different 1000pt spearhead forces against all comers in practice for this event.

Force1

Mech Assault 60
RazorbackTLMM	
Sternguard 
2Multimelta	
RazorbackTLMM	
Sternguard	
2Multimelta	
RazorbackTLMM	
Sternguard 
1Multimelta	
Crusher 15
RazorbackTLMM	
RazorbackTLMM	
RazorbackTLMM	
Tank Hunter 60
RazorbackTLLC	
RazorbackTLLC	
RazorbackTLLC	

Force2

Skyfall Spearhead	45	
Land Speederx2 MM/HB	
Land Speederx2 MM/HB
Land Speederx2 MM/HB 
Crusher Spearhead	15
RazorbackTLMM	
RazorbackTLMM	
RazorbackTLMM	
Tank Hunter 60
RazorbackTLMM	
RazorbackTLMM	
RazorbackTLMM	
Non spearhead 
RazorbackTLMM	
Sternguard 
Vindicator

Force3

Mechanised Assault	60
LandRaiderMM	
Assault Terminators TH/SS
LandRaiderMM	
Assault Terminators TH/SS

OK it will never replace standard FOC games but it does have its place, certainly better than Appocolypse, Cities of Death or City Fight, which also have their uses.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

moshpiler said:


> am i the only person alive that likes spearhead?


My group likes it too. It's not as shitty as Planestrike and it doesn't involve placing 492534 models and removing them 5 minutes later due to St D blasts.

A bit like CoD, it' makes for a fun variant even for armies without a ton of vehicles.

Phil


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

moshpiler said:


> am i the only person alive that likes spearhead?


No you're not, I'd like to play it but haven't had the chance, yet. I'd think most IG generals would love it, it's convincing someone with another army to play it that seems to be a problem.

You'd think that the many people who bitch about only the IG being able squadron their tanks (which ain't all that great) would embrace a chance to do it, with none of the weaknesses & an added bonus.

I still don't get the "they're just trying to sell more tanks" comments. Of course the want to sell more tank & plastic glue & paint & ect. They are a company which exist for the soul purpose of selling wargaming models, if they didn't want to sell more & more they'd have been outta business a long time ago.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

moshpiler said:


> am i the only person alive that likes spearhead?


blame jervis.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> blame jervis.


What wrong has Jervis done? :scratchhead: 

Spearhead is a small great free addition to the game in my opinion.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> What wrong has Jervis done? :scratchhead:


1: dark angels codex.
2: spearhead.
3: standard bearer articles.
4: breathing.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> 1: dark angels codex.
> 2: spearhead.
> 3: standard bearer articles.
> 4: breathing.



Thats a lot of Jervis Hate issues you have........

Edit: Back to the OP: I also like spear head as I find the games considerably faster pace and more furious, Meaning I can play more games/people on games night.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I actually could play this with my Marines and sisters without buying more tanks... St 9 exorcists (Archeotech) and outflanking 4-meltagun dominions on turn one ore pretty nice and I'd use them in my all-comers list anyways.

I'm pretty eager to use "seek and destroy" to have 2 Stormravens move 24'' and still fire everything...

Phil


----------



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

boreas said:


> I actually could play this with my Marines and sisters without buying more tanks... St 9 exorcists (Archeotech) and outflanking 4-meltagun dominions on turn one ore pretty nice and I'd use them in my all-comers list anyways.
> 
> I'm pretty eager to use "seek and destroy" to have 2 Stormravens move 24'' and still fire everything...
> 
> Phil


I think you would have more fun with your Stormravens using Skyfall!...
or Mech Assault?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I absolutely hate painting tanks so in all likelihood will never have enough to play a game of Spearhead with my space wolves... 

Games involving a million tanks were far easier when Epic was still about 

Rev


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Epic is still about...


----------



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I absolutely hate painting tanks so in all likelihood will never have enough to play a game of Spearhead with my space wolves...
> 
> Games involving a million tanks were far easier when Epic was still about
> 
> Rev


You don't need tanks to play spearhead games.
My friend Oblivion fields 4 platoons (PCS + 3 Inf sqds) in 1000pt Mass Attack spearhead.
(Most times we let him move a block of wood instead of each platoon to save time, only putting models down when required)
Also spearheads for walkers, artillery, skimmers, bikes, anything really.


----------



## WARBOSS EEL (Apr 24, 2010)

I enjoy a good spearhead game, my stompa can cut lose until it is cut down by massive firepower then comes the Mega Dread and makes them pay.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

@moshpiler - I like Spearhead too. It is actually fairly decent for an expansion. Sadly, like most things GW, these days people only see the bad side of things and are more content to criticize than compliment.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Yes, I think it is safe to say you are.





Kramanal said:


> No!!!
> I love spearhead, so do most of my friends...





boreas said:


> My group likes it too....





Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> No you're not, I'd like to play it but haven't had the chance, yet.


@Bubblematrix: see?



Stella Cadente said:


> blame jervis.


classic...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

moshpiler said:


> classic...


since he did them and they are shit, who else do you blame?, should I blame father christmas?, or jack the ripper maybe?, who do you suggest is to blame for creating a shitty addition to a poor game that adds nothing of any value?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

and another vitriolic post which adds nothing, I do love that ignore button, welcome to the top of the list


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> since he did them and they are shit, who else do you blame?, should I blame father christmas?, or jack the ripper maybe?, who do you suggest is to blame for creating a shitty addition to a poor game that adds nothing of any value?


i wasn't judging you or anything i was commenting more on the way you blamed him rather than the fact that you blamed him. if you think it's shit then obviously you're going to blame him.


----------



## Classs (Jan 18, 2009)

Abomination said:


> @moshpiler - I like Spearhead too. It is actually fairly decent for an expansion. Sadly, like most things GW, these days people only see the bad side of things and are more content to criticize than compliment.


True, True. GW gives us somthing for free and people complain about it and say its shit with no justification.

I enjoy being able to use all my tanks with with out worring about the FOC or having to have a large scale apoc battle. 

It was not forced appon us and it costs us nothing so there is realy no reason to complaine about it.


----------

